# Japanische Zeichen in CSV Exportieren



## Rambomaster (11. Juli 2007)

Ich muss einen Text mit japanischen Zeichen aus einer MySQL DB mit PHP in ein CSV exportieren. Die .csv Datei soll nachher mit Excel geöffnet und gelesen werden können. 
Der Text ist in UTF-8 in der Datenbank gespeichert. 

Öffne ich die erstellte .csv Datei mit Excel bekomme ich nur Zeichensalat aber keine japanische Zeichen. Öffne ich die Datei in einem Texteditor werden die Zeichen richtig dargestellt. 

Ich glaube Excel weigert sich die Datei im UTF-8 Format zu öffnen. 

Kann man Excel irgendwie beibringen diese Datei in UTF-8 zu öffnen oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit die Datei in Excel richtig darzustellen?

Hier der Header für die .csv Datei:

```
header("Cache-Control: public, must-revalidate");
header("Pragma: no-cache");
header("Content-Type: application/octet-stream" );			
header('Content-Disposition: attachment; filename="filename.csv"');
header("Content-Transfer-Encoding: binary\n");
```


----------

